# Seek knowledge and you shall find



## StarMerkaba

Hello all,

I'm looking for an accurate or close to accurate translation for "Seek knowledge and you shall find" in Greek.

All responses appreciated!

Cheers!
Miso


----------



## cougr

Literally translated in modern Greek it is "Επιδιώξτε την γνώση και θα βρείτε".


----------



## Δημήτρης

"όποιος ψάχνει, βρίσκει".

ok, this was way too colloquial.

Cougr's translation is correct but the unstated object of 'find' makes the sentence in greek, unnatural


----------



## cougr

Δημήτρης said:


> "όποιος ψάχνει, βρίσκει".
> 
> ok, this was way too colloquial.
> 
> Cougr's translation is correct but the unstated object of 'find' makes the sentence in greek, unnatural



I too considered submitting a shortened version ie"Επιδιώξτε και θα βρείτε" (Seek and you shall find) which is the more popular version of the quote, but then considered that the "knowledge" part of it was purposely there, hence the longer rendering.


----------



## StarMerkaba

Thank you both for such a quick response!

Cheers!


----------



## winegrower

Maybe this passage from the Bible could help: "Αιτείτε και δοθήσεται υμίν. Ζητείτε και ευρίσετε. Κρούετε και ανοιγήσεται υμίν".(Ματθ.7,7-8 )


----------



## StarMerkaba

ah, beautiful


----------



## Akritas

If the context is biblical, perhaps 'Μελετάτε τας γραφάς' can be also considered.


----------

